# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Utilisation de StyleC++

## jane40

Bonjour,
Je dois utiliser ce fichier pour verifier mon code. J'ai pas mal de difficulte a comprendre son fonctionnement. Par exemple, je n'ai pas mis assez de commentaires, mais j'ai beau en mettre et mon pourcentage n'augmente pas. Savez-vous quelles sont les "normes" pour les commentaires?
J'ai beaucoup de lignes de codes qui depassent 79 colonnes. Y-a-t-il un moyen pour que ca ne pose pas probleme a StyleC++ ?
Enfin, j'ai quelques "Badly indented line in block." mais j'ai verifie plusieurs fois et j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit mal indente. D'ou cela peut-il venir sinon?

Merci pour vos suggestions

Et j'oubliais, aussi :
Pointer not cleared after delete. Ici par exemple



```

```

 ou 



```

```

Est-ce une erreur comme supprimer une valeur mais pas le pointeur qui pointe dessus ou supprimer un pointeur mais pas la valeur pointee ?

----------


## 3DArchi

Bonjour,



> Par exemple, je n'ai pas mis assez de commentaires, mais j'ai beau en mettre et mon pourcentage n'augmente pas. 
> Savez-vous quelles sont les "normes" pour les commentaires?


Augmenter les commentaires dans le code pour augmenter un indicateur n'est pas gage de qualit. Un commentaire doit tre prsent s'il prsente un intrt par rapport au code. En ce sens, il ne doit pas dcrire littralement ce que le code fait par la suite, et ce pour deux raisons : la lecture du code est plus explicite et le code est toujours  jour... Tu peux trouver quelques discussions  ce sujet ici et ici.




> Enfin, j'ai quelques "Badly indented line in block." mais j'ai verifie plusieurs fois et j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit mal indente. D'ou cela peut-il venir sinon?


 Je ne connais pas ton StyleC++, mais peut tre as-t-il du mal  distinguer les tabulations des espaces ?




> Et j'oubliais, aussi :
> Pointer not cleared after delete. Ici par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Il semble te reprocher de ne pas avoir fait _tempPtr=NULL_ aprs le delete. Ta variable sort de sa porte. Donc, il n'y a pas de raison de s'en inquiter. On peut vouloir le rajouter au cas o un jour quelqu'un

----------


## jane40

> Je ne connais pas ton StyleC++, mais peut tre as-t-il du mal  distinguer les tabulations des espaces ?
> 
> 
> Il semble te reprocher de ne pas avoir fait _tempPtr=NULL_ aprs le delete. Ta variable sort de sa porte. Donc, il n'y a pas de raison de s'en inquiter. On peut vouloir le rajouter au cas o un jour quelqu'un


Merci. C'etait bien ca le probleme pour pointer not cleared after delete.
Je ne comprends toujours pas le controle des commentaires par StyleC++ mais bon, j'ai reussi a atteindre le pourcentage requis.

Je ne trouve pas StyleC++ vraiment bien a utiliser (meme si je ne connais aucun autre programme pour verifier du code C++), d'autant plus que personne n'a l'air de connaitre  ::?: 
Y-a-t-il mieux?

----------


## 3DArchi

> Y-a-t-il mieux?


 Le meilleur que je connaisse est la relecture par les pairs  :;):  Il est rarement mis en uvre, mais souvent trs efficace.
Sinon, je sais qu'il existe des outils en gnral payant d'analyse de code (cherche code analysis c++ ou metrics c++ ...). Professionnellement, je n'ai jamais t amen  en utiliser. J'ai discut avec d'autres quipes qui en avait utilis. Les remarques taient souvent mitiges.

----------


## JolyLoic

En terme de mesures de code, j'ai dj utilis plusieurs fois http://www.campwoodsw.com/sourcemonitor.html qui a l'avantage d'tre gratuit. 

Pour ce qui est plus orient analyse que simple mesure, il y a des outils genre lint++ (payant, mais pas trs cher), mais je n'ai jamais investit le temps qu'il doit falloir pour que a puisse donner quelque-chose.

----------


## jane40

Merci pour vos avis. Finalement, j'ai appris que StyleC++ a t dvelopp dans et pour ma fac, donc c'est bien normal que personne ne connaisse  :;): 
En conclusion, il n'y a pas de solution miracle (tout du moins gratuire) pour le problme de style !

----------

